# Shelter Humor Video



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

This is the all the reasons people give for dumping their pets


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

So sad that people really use those excuses.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

But he's such a sweet dog, and I'm moving! 

Aaaargh!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wish shelter workers could really talk to people that way.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Sad but true! :[

But wow that Unicorn part was hilarious.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Wish shelter workers could really talk to people that way.


 I was thinking about same think! :thumbup:


----------



## henrypints (Jan 19, 2011)

I have just watched Shelter Humor in animation and other Pekachu~ 1/10/07 Pekingese/Chihuahua, Akela The Brat (30/08/10). All are very nice and great.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

"Are your parents siblings?" LOL!


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

These are excuses, unfortunately, commonly heard on Craigslist as well, but these types of individuals are also awaiting a fee for their "trouble."


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

Ugh, then these same dumb people go out and buy new dogs and repeat the process. Good video I hope everyone who has ever easily given up on their dog watches this.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

The worse I know of is when a couple came in to the humane society I volunteered at. They brought in their 2 cats, and wanted to turn them over and adopt 2 new cats because they didn't match the furniture anymore.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

How about "I can't afford my animal's medical care [courtesy of a condition I caused through my negligence]."


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lin said:


> The worse I know of is when a couple came in to the humane society I volunteered at. They brought in their 2 cats, and wanted to turn them over and adopt 2 new cats because they didn't match the furniture anymore.


I ended up with a cat as a foster for the same reason... they asked for a white cat instead of the tabby they brought in... Our adoption rep. shook her head and said no, no more adoptions through them at all but they were happy to take their cat into rescue. They dropped the carrier with the cat in it and walked out the door.... the cat was 8 and they had it since it was a kitten.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Ugh. Similar thing happened where I was, they took in the cats then said get the **** out.


----------



## 2CrazyDogs (Jan 19, 2011)

At the shelter we adopted Angel & Demon from they were talking to us about all the stupid reasons people try and drop their dogs off for and one lady tried to take her puppy back because it peed on her carpet... People are really so ignorant that they expect ANY new dog that comes into their home to be fully house trained?!


----------

